# Hi Can U Identyfy This Breed Of Highflayer



## nmz5000 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Can U Identyfy This Breed Of High flayer
https://plus.google.com/photos/107522664823371525405/albums/5921529562639128689




https://plus.google.com/photos/107522664823371525405/albums/5921531102031270129


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nmz5000 said:


> Hi Can U Identyfy This Breed Of High flayer
> https://plus.google.com/photos/107522664823371525405/albums/5921529562639128689
> 
> 
> ...


It says holland pigeon. not sure if that is the name or just a description. you could leave a comment at the bottom and ask the person who put the pictures up.?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I asked my friend in Germany who is quite savvy when it comes to breeds in Europe. He said as far as he knows, there is no such thing as a Holland Highflier and he didn't know of a breed in Europe that looked like that. He says it may be the same case as the Chinese Owls, which did not originate from China, but people called them that to make them sound more exotic and rare. There are other breeds with misnomers as well. Or it could be the result of a mix that someone decided to name.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> It says holland pigeon. not sure if that is the name or just a description. you could leave a comment at the bottom and ask the person who put the pictures up.?


I think It's his own Google+ Profile ...

He should have posted that In the appropriate Forum to hear opinions from the right people!


----------

